# quality brand soda water bottle, filled with coke and coca-cola cap



## pickensbob (Feb 15, 2014)

bottle is embossed quality brand soda water, property of coca-cola bottling co.  asheville, nc., 6 fl. oz.  filled with coca-cola and has coke cap.  bottle appears to be 1951 . anyone got an idea of how it made it thru the coke line ?  if intertested send me a pm.  thanxs bob


----------



## smoothjazz63 (Feb 25, 2014)

Back in the late 1980's I was "Operations Manager" (fancy title for warehouse manager, inventory taker, and truck loader when no one one shows up for work) of the old Greenville, SC Coke Plant on Buncombe St. next door to the library.  The plant was owned by Affiliated Coca-Cola of Asheville, NC at that time.  I got a call one day from the caretaker of the old Asheville plant (closed when production moved to Morganton, NC) who informed me that he had 3 pallets of those bottles (126 cases total) that were destined for the dump unless I wanted them.  He knew I collected bottles, so they were put on the tail end of the next tractor trailer sent to GVL.  I sold many of them at the Jockey Lot in Anderson, more at the Columbia Show, and finally sold what was left to an antique dealer in Waverly Hall, GA (Ben's Antiques).  The reason it is filled w/ Coke is because it's a "Property Of Coca-Cola" bottle, and it's the same height as the 6.5 oz. returnable, which easily blended in as if it were just an embossed hobbleskirt.  Some of the Quality bottles I sold ended up as props in the 1991 movie "Paris Trout" w/ Dennnis Hopper.


----------



## splante (Feb 26, 2014)

cool story smoothjazz..did you say 126 cases


----------



## smoothjazz63 (Feb 27, 2014)

Yes sir, 126 cases.  3 pallets @ 6 cs. per layer stacked 7 layers high.  All in the yellow wooden Coke crates.  Got some great bottles out of that place.  6 cases of ACL "Simba" in MINT shape.  A full case of the 1936 "pyramid" RC's in like new condition, and a case of double dot red, white, and blue Pepsi's that were like new.  Found MANY of those 10 oz 10-2-4 Dr. Peppers with the ACL "bottle cap" logo, not the more common "clock" style.  It was bottle gold mine.


----------



## zecritr (Feb 27, 2014)

wow great story


----------



## pickensbob (Mar 19, 2014)

now i can understand how it got filled with coke,  and in movie  ,  thanxs for info, smoothjazz63. good story.


----------



## jays emporium (Mar 20, 2014)

I always wondered why those Quality bottles were so common all over the country.  Now we know the story.  Thanks.


----------



## pickensbob (Mar 25, 2014)

bottle is still for sale, best offer


----------

